# Wappingers Falls, NY - Wappingers NY Fuso FG



## CFusion (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 
2012 Mitsubishi Fuso FG. 4X4 $37,000

9'2" Boss V Plow 
11' Aluminum Dump Body w/ Back pack tool box 
50,000 miles 
14,500 GVW 
4 cylinder turbo diesel 
Automatic transmission 
Power windows and doors

Stainless steel Tailgate salter w/brackets for truck available separately $2,500


----------



## KevinNY (Jul 25, 2019)

Do you still have this truck for sale?


----------

